# What perfume are you wearing right NOW!



## eightthirty (Nov 18, 2005)

What perfume are you wearing right NOW? Let's keep this thread going by posting regularly!

Right now I'm wearing Adidas Adrenaline for Her! I just love it.

Here is a description: This scent has top notes of seringa and osmanthus. A heart of Lily of the Valley, freesia, nashi, jasmine and apricots. The base is Amber scented wood.


----------



## Bhav (Nov 18, 2005)

Michael Kors - Michael

Love it :icon_love


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Nov 18, 2005)

Well I just got finished working out, so none at the moment, but after I shower, I'll be wearing a perfume called L'Aventure that my french Aunt sent me from Paris. It smells a lot like Cristobal by Balenciaga (which I LOVE!!).


----------



## tashbash (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm not wearing a perfume, but I am wearing a body spray, does that work? It's Pure Seduction from Victoria's Secret! Love it!


----------



## KittySkyfish (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm wearing a sample of Trish McEvoy's #8 Citrus Petals. It's alright, sort of a musky, citrus floral.


----------



## nikky (Nov 19, 2005)

Right now I am wearing a coast oil body oil fragrance from sos. They have great oils .


----------



## Marisol (Nov 19, 2005)

Stila jade Blossom - love it! Its a somewhat sweet and floral scent but not too overpowering.


----------



## Allure (Nov 19, 2005)

Christian Dior J'adore. I didn't like it at first but after using it for a few weeks, I'm loving it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cocobella (Nov 20, 2005)

i'm wearing secret crush body spray from victoria's secret. it's very light and pretty and girly. *tehehe.*


----------



## bluebird26 (Nov 20, 2005)

Amor Amor


----------



## nikky (Nov 20, 2005)

someone was telling me that was a very good scent and I was going to pick some up next week.


----------



## canelita (Nov 20, 2005)

Touch of Pink by Lacoste, I got a sample when I bought my regular that is Dior Addict by Dior and then tried it, I loved it, so did my bf so he went and bought it for me and it has become my new favorite (just because he loves me more when I have it on) :icon_love . Would definitely recommend you to try it, but get a sample first so you can test wether you like it or not. It has a very fruity fresh smell


----------



## PopModePrincess (Nov 20, 2005)

Hey Laura! Chance is one of my absolute favorite fragrances! Right now I'm wearing Gucci II. I love it because it's soft and fruity. :icon_love


----------



## DCBorn (Nov 27, 2005)

Sensi by Giorgio Armani


----------



## Phillygirl (Nov 27, 2005)

Dior Addict

It is ok to me.


----------



## bocagirl (Nov 27, 2005)

D&amp;G Light Blue


----------



## Phillygirl (Nov 27, 2005)

My 14 yr old son just bought that for me for my birthday. I'm waiting for it to be shipped.


----------



## jennycateyez (Nov 27, 2005)

dessert perfume in juicy, i wear this everyday its a very light smell and it smells really good


----------



## Cirean (Nov 27, 2005)

Demeter Chocolate Covered Cherries

I recommend it, it's not a "pick-me-up" so the scent last a very long time.


----------



## LuckyMe (Nov 27, 2005)

Chanel Allure Sensualle


----------



## makeuplvr (Nov 28, 2005)

I LOVE LOVE by moshcino! another fave is Escadas Rockin Rio, Or Love Spell form victorias secret!


----------



## greeneyedangel (Nov 28, 2005)

Bath &amp; Body Works Tutti Dolce "Chocolate Fondue" perfume


----------



## butterflyblue (Nov 28, 2005)

Aquolina Pink Sugar!


----------



## screeema (Nov 30, 2005)

Narcisco Rodriquez for her...I love the musc, I put it in my hair and get so many compliments!! Its the best


----------



## speerrituall1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi,

I'm wearing Prada. Contains bergamont,vanilla, sandalwood,orange oil, and musk to name a few. It's a very sexy scent!!!


----------



## Elisabeth (Dec 7, 2005)

I like a few....not in any special order...

1. Comme des Garcons2 by comme des Garcons: was hella, hella strong when I first put it on to try but faded soon thereafter. Even so, it has a very exotic scent but can be carried off by even fair-skinned people like me. This is one of the few that my boyfriend, who hates flowery-grandma type scents like. It smells very trendy.

2. Marc Jacobs by Marc Jacobs: Use Sparingly. A very elegant scent, but you must really like Gardenias. I do.

3. Eau de Marveilles by Hermes: This one is my current favorite and is just gorgeous.

4. Miracle by Lancome: Really nice!

As you can tell, even though being fair skinned I like kind of heavy perfumes. I would rather use something slightly heavy and delicious sparingly than having to keep re-applying a scent.

I like scents that "linger". Not Musky.

I like unusual scents and perfumes....i.e. the ones that usually get discontinued:icon_cry:!


----------



## redrocks (Dec 7, 2005)

Today's scent is Flowers By Kenzo. It's a crisp floral scent.

My other favorites are:

Shalimar (a sensual, exotic spicy scent)

Night Blooming Jasmine from Bath &amp; Body Works


----------



## kuanyin (Dec 8, 2005)

I didn't have one on, as I've mentioned, I can't wear it to work.:icon_evil (This is my mad face.) So, I got up and put Kors by Michael Kors on. I am addicted to fragrance, whether I end up wearing it or not! Right now, I am planning on getting Euphoria by Calvin Klein for Christmas. I am covetting Baiser du Dragon by Dior, Shalimar Light and Vera Wang. I have and most enjoy Kors, MAC III, Simply by Clinique, Attraction by Lancome, and No. 1 is Angel by Thierry Mugler. I tried Live by Jennifer Lopez and really liked it, it may get on my covet list. I tried a sampler of Narcisco Rodriquez for Her and liked it, but not enough to covet it. A couple of posts about Realm perfume (with pheromones) has me quite curious about it too.


----------



## anne7 (Dec 8, 2005)

Just VS body spray in Vanilla Lace!


----------



## mzbees (Dec 8, 2005)

Well, it's a complex bouquet of Eau de Gym and Paint. Can you guess what I've done today? :icon_lol:

To answer seriously, I have been diggin on The Body Shop's Vanilla Spice, and the Spa line fragrance.


----------



## starli (Dec 8, 2005)

Chanel Chance- I love this too, Laura!!!

(just for fun:

Previous scents:

Escada Sentiment

Issey Miyake d'Issey &amp; d'Issey night)


----------



## karrieann (Dec 8, 2005)

Today it was MAC Violetrix. I love this scent!!! :icon_love

I got a sample of it this weekend and I am so going back to buy it!!


----------



## KittyM (Dec 8, 2005)

Ralph Lauren - Blue:icon_love

Philosophy - Amazing grace:icon_love


----------



## neurotoxicity (Dec 9, 2005)

There is this kids stuff that I picked up, it is a spray that smells like cotton candy, and in my opinion... its the best thing ever.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Dec 10, 2005)

Tonight im wearing Miracle by Lancome......i dont know what it is about this perfume but i always get compliments especially from guys!!!:icon_love


----------



## kurczak (Dec 12, 2005)

Right now Le Feu Light Issey Miyake - for all those, which like cocos and milk fragrances


----------



## krestine (Dec 12, 2005)

D&amp;G Light Blue... i totally love this perfume!


----------



## Pat01 (Dec 12, 2005)

Vanilla Burbon by Yes Roche


----------



## spazbaby (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm not wearing perfume, but I did slather on some Bath and Body Works Warm Vanilla Sugar body butter this morning.

As far as perfumes go, my favorites are:

Chanel Chance

Chanel Allure

Benefit Maybe Baby


----------



## dcharmed1 (Dec 13, 2005)

well, im at home ryt now but I'm wearing J&amp;J baby cologne.


----------



## clairey (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm wearing Viktor &amp; Rolf's Flowerbomb (love it).

I am alternating this with Gucci Envy and Benefit Maybe Baby at the moment. They're all lovely in slightly different ways.


----------



## kurczak (Dec 13, 2005)

Sensi Armani


----------



## Becky (Dec 13, 2005)

*Estee Lauder Pleasures*


----------



## Nolee (Dec 13, 2005)

comptoir sud pacifique in vanille apricot.. i've been wearing this since i came home and now i after like 4 hours it smells more like a peach coppler than pure vanilla ^^

which is so not bad!

i recommend it for girls who are into vanill-y sweet scents


----------



## Amethyst (Dec 14, 2005)

Today I am wearing Vanille Extreme by Comptoir Sud de Pacifique


----------



## starrppl (Dec 24, 2005)

Refuge by Charlotte Russe

smells nice~!! give this one a try girls!!!


----------



## bunni (Dec 25, 2005)

honesuckle by yves rocher, love it!


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 26, 2005)

cacharel's amor amor  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Eva121 (Dec 26, 2005)

Very Irresistable Givenchy, love it!


----------



## audrey (Dec 26, 2005)

Penhaligon's Cornubia


----------



## littleliverbird (Dec 27, 2005)

Dior-Pure poison. LOVE IT! :icon_bigg

My sister counted up how many bottles of perfume i have- 39!

I love changing my perfumes depending on my mood. :icon_chee


----------



## bunni (Dec 27, 2005)

evidence Yves Rocher, really fresh, gentle, soft.


----------



## urbanangel (Dec 28, 2005)

Turquatic from MAC

It smells sooo fresh:icon_love


----------



## Cirean (Dec 28, 2005)

Burberry Brit

It's my fav winter perfume along with Stella Mcartney but I don't have any Stella atm:icon_cry:


----------



## jessica9 (Dec 28, 2005)

me too! i love it! i recommend it to those who only really love vanilla like i do. i can't get enough of Vanille Extreme!!:icon_love


----------



## Elisabeth (Dec 28, 2005)

Hello kuanyin,

Just curiuos, but what sort of Sacriligious, Damnatious, Frigamagigit and other bad words kind of company do you work for???????? that does not allow for the wearing of perfume or other, lighter scents.?

Must be run by a man. Ooops, I said that out loud.

The fact is that our olefactory (smell) sense is very important. Aromatherapy has been around for a long time and scents are not just used to perfume the bods of men and women alike, but also as powerful stimulants for thought, lowering blood pressure,etc.

I understand that some people have allergies and/or find very powerful scents offensive.

But to "ban" all wearing of perfume seems extreme and misguided to me.

I mean, you don't have to go to work smellin' like a Fancy Woman (like I used to..ha ha) but...I mean c'mon..What's the world coming to?

Please direct your boss/bosses to the boards here at MUT. Let's give them an education on how the proper use of scents can actually make the workplace more pleasant and productive.

To go back On Topic, I tried Sarah Jessica Parker's Lovely yesterday at the Parfumerie. I was surprised. It was actually not too bad. Has anybody else tried it?


----------



## Maja (Dec 28, 2005)

Hugo Boss Deep Red


----------



## Saja (Dec 28, 2005)

Amor Amor....went perfme shopping yesterday....came down to dior addict, lancome miracle and amor amor....i had a killer headache by the time i was done smelling all them


----------



## katisha (Dec 28, 2005)

Stila Jade Blossom roll-on. It's perfect for the humid, sticky weather we have right now. :icon_cry:


----------



## Sarah84 (Dec 30, 2005)

Lancome Hypnose - Love it :icon_love


----------



## Mitsuko (Dec 31, 2005)

my family owned Benetton in canada until few years so i have like 2746372 bottles of Tribu

i think its like, my natural body scent now.

i need to find something else.


----------



## Sirvinya (Dec 31, 2005)

Lancome Hypnose and I'm wearing my boyf's jumper. Oh well, I'm sure he won't mind!


----------



## LisaM07 (Jan 1, 2006)

I am currently wearing Shania by Stetson... it smells so good..plus its not real expensive (i dont have a lot of money to spend on perfume... im a teenager... i use most of my money for gas for my car)


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 1, 2006)

Burberry Touch


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Jan 1, 2006)

Gucci Envy Me


----------



## Saints (Jan 2, 2006)

Puma Woman


----------



## Sofia (Jan 2, 2006)

DKNY Be Delicious


----------



## monniej (Jan 2, 2006)

flowers by kenzo


----------



## Miffy (Jan 2, 2006)

Hanae Mori!

But I wanna check out DKNY Be Delicious and Aquolina's Pink Sugar.


----------



## missie (Jan 2, 2006)

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle... chrissie present!

I love it... summer here now though, probably more of a cooler weather fragrance... :icon_smil


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 2, 2006)

Victoria s Secret 33


----------



## Miffy (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm falling for Coco Mlle! :icon_love Oh gosh it's so expensive (i'm using a sample right now.)


----------



## Sofia (Jan 9, 2006)

Gucci Eau de Parfum II. Smells so yummy.

I put it on at 9am and it's still going strong. I just love it.


----------



## mm_style (Jan 9, 2006)

I love love love philosophy's 'falling in love' :icon_love


----------



## MACz.Addict (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm wearing Goddess by Kimora Lee Simmons (Baby phat) smells soooo good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 11, 2006)

Me too, I love it!! My bf bought me the set to wear to his work Christmas party.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 11, 2006)

Today I'm wearing Serge Luten's Un Lys with a liberal dose of Jo Malone's Orange Blossom. Smells soooo good! Very flowery-sweet. :icon_love


----------



## breathless (Jan 11, 2006)

kill me! i'm wearing the same! haha! i got it for xmas! haha.


----------



## kurczak (Jan 11, 2006)

Casmere Chopard


----------



## Andi (Jan 11, 2006)

DKNY Be Delicious. I am gonna run out of this soo fast cause I am addicted to the smell of fresh green apples. I have lotions, scented candles and air refreshener sprays in green apple scent.

HMMM :icon_love


----------



## monniej (Jan 11, 2006)

no perfume today. just my h2o body lotion in almond. smells good enough to eat!


----------



## ewunia2 (Jan 13, 2006)

Arden beauty. I though it's better.


----------



## Kaligal5150 (Jan 13, 2006)

Today I am wearing Pacific Paradise by Escada &amp; I freaking LOVE it!!!!!!!!!!!! It smells like a delicious cocktail and it reminds me of being somewhere in the carribean on a permanemt vacation!!!!! :icon_cool Aww so nice...... oh sorry about that I kinda lost myself in thought there... but the fragrance smells yummy! :icon_chee I would reccomend it 2 everyone!


----------



## aashi (Jan 13, 2006)

:icon_love "love story"


----------



## susanks1 (Jan 15, 2006)

I wear Philosphy's Falling in Love. It smells like berry and vanilla. It smells so good.


----------



## Liz (Jan 16, 2006)

i've been wearing mac's MV3 lately since i put it on at work


----------



## karrieann (Jan 16, 2006)

stila jade blossom. Picked up a sample. Not sure that I like it....??


----------



## Midgard (Jan 16, 2006)

Benefit Maybe Baby, it's one of my new favorites, sweet, like the Bathina Body so fine lotion!


----------



## free2mee (Jan 23, 2006)

Right now I'm wearing lotion and body spray of Victoria Secret's Forever Romance.:icon_love


----------



## crazi29 (Jan 23, 2006)

Lacoste: A touch of pink.....I love this


----------



## dmarie (Jan 23, 2006)

wearing opblend I love it :icon_love


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 23, 2006)

Unfortunately Eau de Sweat...as I just came back from taking my fat behind to the gym. Wouldn't recommend putting EdS in a bottle, but it's a testiment to my efforts, so it's a good thing right now...or at least till I can drag myself to the shower. Hope no one is retching their guts out now! :icon_twis


----------



## puffyamiyumifan (Jan 24, 2006)

Trish McEvoy #9 It is THE BEST!!!!


----------



## gamaki (Jan 24, 2006)

Estee Lauder, Pleasures Exotic. I think it is absolutely beautiful. Try it if you like light fruity scents. It smells like Hawaii in a bottle. I bought the Valentine's Day set and I am very happy with it. It came with a mini rollerball that you can attatch to your key chain.


----------



## tann (Jan 24, 2006)

NATURAL MUST!! I don't recommend it.

Tann:icon_redf


----------



## baby_ni_mj (Jan 24, 2006)

wearing Gucci Envy Me


----------



## yumi (Jan 24, 2006)

i looove Bvulgari Omnia!


----------



## anne7 (Jan 24, 2006)

Today, Lucky Brand Lucky You. I love how it smells on me, very warm and not sharp at all, different than Light Blue can be on me sometimes. Too bad it has a sorority slut connotation to a lot of people.:icon_roll I don't care though, I dont think it smells that distinctive, in a good way!


----------



## Mirtilla (Jan 24, 2006)

Stella McCartney *Rose Absolute :icon_smil *, I got a sample at Sephora


----------



## kurczak (Jan 25, 2006)

Issey Miake Le Feu D'Issey Light


----------



## Lyndebe (Jan 25, 2006)

Paloma Picasso body lotion. I prefer lotion to liquid.


----------



## CamaroChick (Jan 25, 2006)

Opium. Highly recommended -- it's my "signature" fragrance.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leony (Jan 27, 2006)

Not wearing any perfume right now, but I love Chanel Coco Mademoiselle.


----------



## shygirl_1 (Jan 28, 2006)

*BCBG Metro right now...I'm also loving Donna Karan Magnetism. Next one I'm looking to try is Baby Phat Goddess.*


----------



## blond&beautiful (Jan 28, 2006)

I've just finished my bottle of ''Lacoste's Touch Of Pink'' :icon_sad:


----------



## Midori (Jan 29, 2006)

Currently wearing Loulou, by Cacharel (they make lovely perfumes) - said to be inspired by my favourite film star Louise Brooks. That's partly why I bought it, but it smells a bit like Poison, only a little lighter.

I've got a bottle of Poison to use up too.


----------



## lesa (Jan 30, 2006)

Caleche' by Hermes', classic scent love it in the winter and fall!


----------



## lee123 (Jan 31, 2006)

Lancome's Miracle


----------



## honeysdead (Jan 31, 2006)

Body Confections "orange chiffon cake" body spray + lotion, and yes I would recommend it if you like foody scents.

http://www.bodyconfections.com/


----------



## vickih (Feb 5, 2006)

Addict by Christian Dior for everyday wear.

When I want someone to get close to me, Jean Paul Gauthier. :icon_wink

And in the summer, Warm Vanilla BodySpray by Bath and Body Works..

can you see the trend of vanilla in these scents.. love it!


----------



## Summer (Feb 6, 2006)

I am not wearing any today but I love using Shalimar


----------



## FrillyChimps47 (Feb 7, 2006)

Beautiful by Estee Lauder. Its beautiful! :icon_love


----------



## FrillyChimps47 (Feb 7, 2006)

I've smelled that before and tried it on too. I absolutly love it. Its to die for isnt it? Ahhhhh! :icon_chee :icon_love


----------



## ewunia2 (Feb 7, 2006)

CELINE by Celine Dion- I'm very suprised cause it smells like an Intuition by EL--&gt; BTW I love them.


----------



## Ley (Feb 7, 2006)

J'adore - Christian Dior

A classic IMO  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Imnicesobenice (Feb 7, 2006)

I LOVE Sensi!


----------



## Imnicesobenice (Feb 7, 2006)

Wearing Avon's Extrordinary (to bed, yes, to bed) but on special occasions nothing like Narciso Rodriguez!


----------



## katisha (Feb 8, 2006)

Sensi by Giorgio Armani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beckibelle (Feb 8, 2006)

Trouble by Boucheron


----------



## robertc (Feb 8, 2006)

Estee Lauder Beautiful


----------



## luvmylittleboy (Feb 9, 2006)

Falling in Love....


----------



## SierraWren (Feb 9, 2006)

Lancome Hypnose(got a sample of it in the mail.)I really like it, but don't wear perfume often enough to buy it.


----------



## Brootsiesmom (Feb 9, 2006)

Right now I'm wearing L'effleur. It's putting me in the mood for springtime.


----------



## peekaboo (Feb 9, 2006)

Demeter Brownie and Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## BellaNightshade (Feb 20, 2006)

Hugo deep red :icon_love


----------



## Leony (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm currently wearing Armand Basi perfume.


----------



## robertc (Feb 21, 2006)

The Body Shop's Spirt of Moonflower


----------



## sushi-gal (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm going to library now... just wore Green Tea by Elizabeth Arden.


----------



## tourmaline (Feb 28, 2006)

*Shiseido Zen *

*Versace Crystal Noir*


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 28, 2006)

Ultraviolet


----------



## HunnieGer (Mar 1, 2006)

Flouricci &lt;- spelled something like that, but my usual one is CK eternity love.


----------



## kevinslilcutie (Mar 1, 2006)

*DKNY Be Delicious with Ralph Lauren Romance lotion :icon_lol: *

*Love 'em and would recommend both!*


----------



## Brootsiesmom (Mar 2, 2006)

Today I am wearing Ciara.


----------



## sunnysugar99 (Mar 3, 2006)

Demeter Pomegranate.

I like many of the Demeter fruit smells.

My Favorite is Gardenia by Natures One.


----------



## charisse04 (Mar 3, 2006)

Chanel Chance


----------



## vanilla_sky (Mar 10, 2006)

Organza Indecence :satisfied:


----------



## ewunia2 (Mar 10, 2006)

NU YSL - beautiful:w00t:


----------



## sherice (Mar 10, 2006)

coco chanel mademoiselle


----------



## Shaista (Mar 11, 2006)

So In Love by Givenchy...i think...:icon_love


----------



## missprissy82 (Mar 11, 2006)

im wearing DKNY be delicious. Its one of my faves. My other faves are Chanel Chance, D&amp;G Light Blue, Bora Bora, Mamba and Burberry Brit. oh, Versace Woman is FAB!!!! xoxo


----------



## Cirean (Mar 11, 2006)

Demeter Pick me up - Grapefruit Tea. The scent of grapefruit is supposed to fool people into thinking your 10 years younger, so today I am only 24 LOL :w00t:


----------



## jen19 (Mar 11, 2006)

Egyptian musk- it's an oil, you see them sold on the streets and at outdoor fairs and markets, health food or new age stores. I had a black friend years ago who wore it, I always get compliments, its a soft, warm, clean scent, not alcohol-y or overbearing, men love it! Usually runs about $6 to $10 for a half oz bottle which lasts forever. The best thing is that its not too common.

I also like Pleasures by Estee Lauder and a line I just saw at Ulta- can't remember the name, it was a group or series under one brand name- one scent was callled "Baby Girl" and it was about $75 a bottle! Anyone know it??


----------



## ClassicGirl (Mar 11, 2006)

Givenchy Very Irresistible


----------



## julin1 (Mar 12, 2006)

J-Lo... I love it!

It has a fresh, soft smell to it.


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 12, 2006)

Ralph Lauren-Romance


----------



## angelpaws (Mar 23, 2006)

*Ralph HOT* by ralph Lauren


----------



## Prettyface (Mar 23, 2006)

Me too, and I LOVE IT!


----------



## Jen (Mar 23, 2006)

Pure Turqouise---love it:clap


----------



## Brootsiesmom (Mar 24, 2006)

My scent of the day is: Norell


----------



## babyuv3 (Mar 24, 2006)

Sweet Pea from Bath and Body Works. It's been around a while but I still love it.:clap


----------



## mabelwan (Mar 25, 2006)

EL Beyond Paradise and Escada Rockin Rio are my fav.


----------



## miss_my4 (Mar 31, 2006)

Elisabeth, I LOVE LOVE SJP's Lovely! My husband gave it to me this past Xmas...I was skeptical too, but it's really warm and soft. Before that, I wore Vera Wang all the time. Still love that too.


----------



## Pepperpops (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm wearing Scentual PLeasures Homemade cheesecake body spray.....yummmmmmmmmmmm*

I get headaches from anything really "perfumy" but I love Brittany Spears Curious &amp; Escada Pacific Paradise..just wish I could wear them :wacko:


----------



## posterofagirl (Mar 31, 2006)

Today I wore Hypnotic Poison by Dior.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Mar 31, 2006)

Very Irresistible: Givenchy.


----------



## Tesia (Mar 31, 2006)

burberry


----------



## tickledmepink (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm using Issey Miyake L'Eau d'Issey EDT. Love it! :laughno:


----------



## Jen (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm wearing Hot by Ralph Lauren today.:icon_smil


----------



## missprissy82 (Apr 1, 2006)

im wearing miss dior cherie.just got it today- my new fave


----------



## KathrynNicole (Apr 1, 2006)

Chance Chanel (Sample w/Sephora order.)


----------



## Jesusluvsu (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm wearing Curve Crush (the one in the purple bottle). I have been wearing it since December and it's my favorite! =)

Take care,

Audra


----------



## latina girl (Apr 12, 2006)

Today: TBS White Musk


----------



## aninatolosa (Apr 13, 2006)

Oh my god! Glad found people who loooove yummy scents..in a literal way. Super love scents that smell like food. Im wearing Dessert treats in cotton candy now. I have tutti dolci in chocolate foundue, cremme brulee and tiramisu. Love vanilla scents too.... Gotta gotta try Demeter scents...lemme know which one smells good...im thinkin' birthday cake, brownie, chocolate covered in cherries, vanilla batter, choco mint, condense milk..see what i mean? What store do i get it from aside from the internet??? HELP


----------



## karrieann (Apr 14, 2006)

baby grace by philosophy


----------



## ilonacb (Apr 16, 2006)

Lolita Lempicka  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Apr 16, 2006)

beautiful by estee lauder


----------



## linda46125 (Apr 17, 2006)

*Curious by Britney Spears*


----------



## AKhorran (Apr 20, 2006)

Right now I'm waering Clean by Dlish in my hair, Sugar by Fresh on my neck and Pink Sugar by Aquolina on my wrists. I usually like to wear Sugar by Fresh by it'self and Clean layered with Pink Sugar is lovely.

I also own Clean Sweet Layer (which isn't as sweet as the orignal) and Clean Fun by Dlish, Chanel Coco Mademoiselle, Be Delicious by DKNY. For a few years there Coco Mademmoiselle was my signature scent, now it's Clean.

AKhorran


----------



## angeliam1 (Apr 20, 2006)

Escada~Pacific Paradise! LOVE Escada!


----------



## semantje (Apr 20, 2006)

j.lo miami glow


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Apr 20, 2006)

I don't wear perfume when I'm lounging around my house..


----------



## SexxyKitten (Apr 23, 2006)

bath &amp; body works spray in black raspberry vanilla (yummy!)


----------



## Elisabeth (Apr 24, 2006)

I've been trying Hermes'* Un Jardin Sur Le Nil *for the last couple of days (sample).

It's a nice, light, woodsy kind of citrus-y perfume for summer, but it has some body and

depth to it. A bit like *White Linen's* more expensive, higher-end cousin.

I like it, but don't know if I want to put out the $$$ for it.


----------



## semantje (Apr 24, 2006)

EL - beyond paradise


----------



## Aquilah (Apr 24, 2006)

Cacharel Noa Fleur


----------



## Quiana (Apr 26, 2006)

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## mac-whore (Apr 26, 2006)

Escada - Rockin' Rio


----------



## Mina (Apr 26, 2006)

*Bulgari*


----------



## michko970 (Apr 27, 2006)

Bath and Body Works Warm sugar


----------



## ClassicGirl (Apr 28, 2006)

Chanel Allure


----------



## vanilla_sky (Apr 28, 2006)

escada - magnetic beat.


----------



## KellyB (Apr 28, 2006)

Gucci

Envy Me


----------



## nina1104 (May 8, 2006)

Armani Mania from Giorgio Armani


----------



## michal_cohen (May 8, 2006)

dkny


----------



## milady78 (May 8, 2006)

My signature scent: Coco Mademoiselle by Chanel

Current experiment:Flower by Kenzo (sweet refreshing summer scent - i'll probably wear it a lot throughout the summer)


----------



## BABYMINK (May 11, 2006)

Aquolina Pink Sugar


----------



## cynpat2000 (May 20, 2006)

cotton candy by body fantasies


----------



## KellyB (May 20, 2006)

Todays scent is Beautiful-Sheer


----------



## cardboardboxed (May 20, 2006)

Armani Acqua de gio -- for men

it's my fave!!! I steal it from my bf everyday. hey, i bought it for him!


----------



## jayleelah (May 20, 2006)

flowers by kenzo


----------



## chocobon (May 20, 2006)

Nina Ricci Love In Paris


----------



## christinexo (May 22, 2006)

escada


----------



## sm91396 (May 22, 2006)

Tommy True Star. Yum!


----------



## cynpat2000 (May 22, 2006)

britney spears fantasy


----------



## joybelle (May 24, 2006)

I am wearing a body spray, Temptations Frozen Daiqiri.


----------



## michko970 (May 25, 2006)

coco chanel ---- only 'cause I squirted some on while dress shopping today. haha


----------



## melmcc (May 25, 2006)

Issey Miyake


----------



## PerfectMistake (May 25, 2006)

You have no IDEA how much I LOOOOVE the cologne, omg!!!!!!!!!!!! :love5: teehee

As for me, I am wearing Chance by Chanel - next to J'adore by Dior it is my absolute favorite!


----------



## AnneNJ (May 26, 2006)

Lovely by SJP.

I've been wearing it for months, and it's one of the few perfumes that I have EVER finished the bottle and had to buy more!

I love it!


----------



## karrieann (May 27, 2006)

Baby Grace again!


----------



## loyalgamgee (May 27, 2006)

FIFI!:1f:


----------



## canelita (May 27, 2006)

Gucci ~~ Envy me and I'm loving it!


----------



## ivette (May 27, 2006)

philosophy's amazing grace in clean. i use the cologne

version instead. it's new and gives you that "just got

out of the shower scent"-i love it


----------



## sweetkitty55 (Jun 2, 2006)

Clinique Happy


----------



## Maude (Jun 2, 2006)

Benefit - Maybe Baby


----------



## Brynnaviere (Jun 2, 2006)

Love Spell by Victoria's Secret body spray


----------



## AprilRayne (Jun 2, 2006)

I have a couple that I switch off depending on the day or occasion. They are: Victorias Secret-Very Sexy, that's my everyday perfume. I love it!!! Also, Benefit-Maybe Baby and Mary Kay-Belara!! I love all three of them and get so many comments when I wear them!!


----------



## avocate (Jun 2, 2006)

BPAL Tisiphone


----------



## karrieann (Jun 2, 2006)

Falling In Love


----------



## Leony (Jun 3, 2006)

Loccitane Verbena


----------



## SwtValina (Jun 7, 2006)

Amazing Grace by philosophy.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 7, 2006)

Pure Grace by Philosophy... my HG 'signature' scent  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slique (Jun 7, 2006)

Wink by Avon. Loves it. =D


----------



## rowantree (Jun 7, 2006)

All you guys are killing me - I'm dying to wear fragrance but can't because of the bees and wasps! They buzz around me enough as it is, I'd get attacked if I wore fragrance. That's why the only time I really get to wear fragrance is in the winter!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saja (Jun 7, 2006)

Davidoff summer fizz


----------



## Jinjer (Jun 7, 2006)

something by Elizabeth Arden...can't remebber the name


----------



## ivette (Jun 7, 2006)

one from philosphy's new amazing scents- just showered scent,

love it


----------



## sophette (Jun 7, 2006)

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## karrieann (Jun 7, 2006)

Amazing Grace


----------



## KaiT (Jun 8, 2006)

Pure Grace by Philosophy!! I am definitely becoming a "philosophy girl" when it comes to their fragrances.


----------



## ajenee1977 (Jun 8, 2006)

Stella is my #1 favorite


----------



## Chomkat (Jun 8, 2006)

Body Shop Strawberry Oil


----------



## imnangel (Jun 12, 2006)

*mont blanc "presence"...im in love with it!! smells so fresh and just..so fresh ..*

OMG im surprised cause i have to put so much of this one..to make someone smell it..i donno why:laughing:


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 12, 2006)

i wear victoria's secret passionate kiss a lot! it smells sweet like candy!


----------



## Luvly (Jun 12, 2006)

baby phat

but i want to get the guess fragrance.


----------



## ketsumefan (Jun 12, 2006)

*Victor &amp; Rolf: Flowerbomb*

amazing, i love it, a little pricey but so mysterious and beautiful bottle


----------



## Anyah_Green (Jun 12, 2006)

love spell by victoria's secrect:satisfied:


----------



## ExquisiteChick3 (Jun 12, 2006)

I am wearing Pure seduction...Yupp lovee itt &lt;333


----------



## agilroy5001 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Burberry London*. It's my new favorite!


----------



## sw0pp (Jun 15, 2006)

residues of Alexander McQueen - Kingdom, the last notes are basically the best


----------



## KimC2005 (Jun 15, 2006)

Ralph Lauren Romance.. its my absolute favorite!


----------



## KrazyPhish (Jun 15, 2006)

Revealed by Elizabeth Arden


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jun 15, 2006)

Ralph Lauren - HOT. I discovered this stuff in Chicago when I visited, and I LOOOOOVE it.


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 16, 2006)

calvin klein's escape.


----------



## Sass (Jun 19, 2006)

Amor Amor by Cacharel. yummy!


----------



## monniej (Jun 20, 2006)

royal silk plumeria body mist


----------



## KrazyPhish (Jun 21, 2006)

Gucci Rush  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jun 21, 2006)

Currently wearing Burberry Brit


----------



## Junglette (Jun 21, 2006)

Gosh I love this stuff!!


----------



## ChocolateStar (Jun 23, 2006)

I am wearing Flowerbomb! I love it!!


----------



## fickledpink (Jun 23, 2006)

At the moment, nada  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Jun 23, 2006)

Nothing right now but I'm going to either put on Ralph by Ralph Lauren or Burberry London.


----------



## touting (Jun 26, 2006)

Pleasures Exotic, Happy, Cool Water ( I know it is old but I LOVE it!)


----------



## overkillgirl (Jun 27, 2006)

Velvet!!


----------



## redrocks (Jun 27, 2006)

Bvlgari Green Tea. My new favorite. I have to perfume, body wash and body cream!


----------



## chrgrl (Jul 1, 2006)

Ralph Lauren Pure Turquoise.


----------



## Lia (Jul 1, 2006)

eau de skin. nothing really, i still have to buy myself a new perfume


----------



## dlb04 (Jul 14, 2006)

Pink Sugar


----------



## latina girl (Jul 14, 2006)

Dior Addict- My boy bought it for me today


----------



## liberian girl (Jul 15, 2006)

gucci - envy me


----------



## dioraddict_xo (Jul 15, 2006)

Paris Hilton, Just me... Love this scent!


----------



## lynnda (Jul 15, 2006)

White Musk Fantasy body spray. Very cheap but nice for everyday scent.:11a:


----------



## saramy (Jul 16, 2006)

Mackie - my all time favorite!


----------



## NotOfThisWorld (Jul 16, 2006)

Downy Vanilla Lavender.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lafawnduh (Jul 16, 2006)

Ralph Lauren Romance -- my *favorite*.


----------



## Eragirl (Jul 18, 2006)

Demeter

Orange Cremecicle


----------



## CarolAZ (Jul 22, 2006)

Miss Dior Cherie. Love this! Not available at all stores, but Saks does sell it.

Carol


----------



## savvy_as_98 (Jul 22, 2006)

Sarah jessica parkers Lovely - divine smell !


----------



## Muslim_DK (Jul 23, 2006)

iam wearing this i love it


----------



## blondie36 (Jul 23, 2006)

im wearing red door that my husband bought me for my birthday.


----------



## parisant (Jul 23, 2006)

Marc Jacobs and Jean Paul Gaultier Classique (for now!)


----------



## glassrose (Jul 23, 2006)

Britney - curious


----------



## dmolinet (Jul 23, 2006)

Estee Lauder Pleasures


----------



## imnangel (Jul 23, 2006)

my bro bought marc jacobs..it was really really fresh..but he returned it..cause no matter how much he put the cologne..it wont stay..


----------



## glassrose (Jul 23, 2006)

You're allowed to return a product just because you don't like it?


----------



## imnangel (Jul 23, 2006)

yeh he did...i guess it is allowed lol


----------



## glassrose (Jul 23, 2006)

Cool


----------



## Guenevere (Jul 25, 2006)

V by Valentino. I love this stuff!


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Jul 25, 2006)

elizabeth Arden - provocative and A huge boss one so yummy. I also have a versace versus one ver little, very nice.


----------



## suspals (Jul 25, 2006)

gucci envy


----------



## echanting (Jul 25, 2006)

carolina herrera 212


----------



## bond_girl (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm using d&amp;g light blue and ralph blue


----------



## CarolAZ (Jul 26, 2006)

I have on D and G Light Blue. Like this one for the summer.

CarolAZ


----------



## Nox (Jul 27, 2006)

I am wearing Chanel "Chance".


----------



## -Liz- (Jul 27, 2006)

Ralph Lauren Blue


----------



## monniej (Jul 27, 2006)

royal silk her time (green tea body mist)


----------



## dngreenwood (Jul 27, 2006)

Chanel CoCo Mademoiselle


----------



## ivette (Jul 27, 2006)

right now i'm wearing philosophy's pure grace (white bottle). it has a " just got out

of the shower" scent. i love it.


----------



## rlise (Jul 28, 2006)

im a bath and body works kinda gal... so the fragrance today is raspberry vanilla ___? cant remember the rest... sooo good!


----------



## Milan_Minerals (Jul 31, 2006)

Ahhhh nothing to hot ( tho it smells good) a lil moonlite way body spray. I just stayed in the house today no need to pull out the good stuff!


----------



## dallasblondie (Jul 31, 2006)

Victorias secret love spell body spray


----------



## underthepink24 (Aug 2, 2006)

Obsession


----------



## Sagittarius1978 (Aug 3, 2006)

Hey Everybody, I am wearing a lovely little fragrance I got over the weekend at my bridal shower...Philosophy Falling in Love, so fitting. It is very light, like all Philosphy frangrances


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 3, 2006)

Chanel No. 5 right now. I usually wear the Paris "Paris Hilton" one though, which has a really soft scent.


----------



## Barbette (Aug 21, 2006)

The Body Shop's Vanilla scent, I love it so much


----------



## empericalbeauty (Aug 21, 2006)

au de aftersex smell.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 21, 2006)

Me too I just love it!


----------



## luxotika (Aug 22, 2006)

I am wearing a little scent called Soap. I just got out of the shower!


----------



## liltweekstar (Aug 29, 2006)

dior pure poison...


----------



## bad cat (Aug 29, 2006)

I actually go between VS Pear and Bath &amp; Body Fresh Vanilla. Hey has anyone bought or tried the perfumes from Bissy's Boutique? I've been really toying w/the idea and the prices are really affordable. Tell me what you think.


----------



## DeeSireDiOr (Aug 31, 2006)

D&amp;G Light Blue


----------



## sproutwings (Aug 31, 2006)

Rlaph Lauren Blue


----------



## butterflyblue (Sep 1, 2006)

J-lo Love At First Glow!


----------



## Maja (Sep 1, 2006)

Lacoste Touch of Pink


----------



## mandy_ (Sep 1, 2006)

Right now? Tommy Girl.


----------



## @rangeade (Sep 1, 2006)

Omnia Crystalline by Bulgari


----------



## AprilRayne (Sep 1, 2006)

Victoria's Secret Very Sexy, again!!!


----------



## butterflyblue (Sep 2, 2006)

Baby Phat-Goddess by Kimora Lee!


----------



## Magdovka (Sep 4, 2006)

Armani Code for her. I love it!


----------



## alliestella (Sep 4, 2006)

Serge Lutens "Clair de Musc"


----------



## BrooklynMimi (Sep 5, 2006)

Dior's Pure Poison


----------



## Elisabeth (Sep 6, 2006)

I just bought Biagiotti Due Donna...By Laura Biagiotti.

It's very pretty and feminine..I think..I can't really smell it on myself...


----------



## bella1342 (Sep 8, 2006)

Right now I'm wearing Tova... I decided to take a break from my favorite, Stella.


----------



## rdenee (Sep 9, 2006)

The only scent I have on today is Dove Powder scented deodorant.  But one of my favorites is Pink by Victoria's Secret!


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 9, 2006)

Right now, I have two favourites. Jadore by Christine Dior, and Romance by Ralph Lauren, I switch between the two all the time, they're both very gorgeous feminine smells, light, crisp scents.


----------



## mthatxinh (Sep 9, 2006)

Beyond Paradise - Estee Lauder


----------



## chrgrl (Sep 13, 2006)

warm vanilla sugar body spray from B&amp;BW


----------



## pharma (Sep 13, 2006)

euphoria by CK right now , i juss love it .


----------



## greeneyedangel (Sep 13, 2006)

Guess "Gold"-- its their new perfume i love it!


----------



## magosienne (Sep 13, 2006)

i love beyond paradise !

J'adore Dior ( eau de toilette, the silver packaging ; the regular version is too much for me )


----------



## wizerk (Sep 13, 2006)

lola from lola cosmetics, but I only have a sample cause its sooooo expensive, but Ilove [email protected]!!!!


----------



## makeuplvr (Sep 27, 2006)

Escada Pacific Paradise&lt;3


----------



## Leony (Sep 28, 2006)

None atm lol.


----------



## frecklesrpretty (Sep 28, 2006)

sugar blossom by FRESH from sephora:love5:


----------



## littleemily (Sep 29, 2006)

Flowerbomb!!! mmmm


----------



## greeneyedangel (Oct 1, 2006)

Christian Dior ... Cherie Miss Dior :lovelovee:


----------



## lklmail (Oct 1, 2006)

Does anybody know of a fragrance that smells like violets? I had some very light colonge as a pre-teen (my friend got it in a gift set and didn't like it, so I don't even know the name) and it was soooo yummy and had a violet on the bottle. I've never found anything else I like better.


----------



## babydoll1209 (Oct 1, 2006)

Dior addict 2 :luv:


----------



## mzmephime (Oct 2, 2006)

Love Spell


----------



## Kathy (Oct 4, 2006)

On ella by Del Pozo - I really like it.


----------



## bond_girl (Oct 5, 2006)

d&amp;g light blue. i'm thinking of changing it coz everyone is wearing it


----------



## mzmephime (Oct 6, 2006)

Juniper Breeze by Bath and Body Works


----------



## semantje (Oct 6, 2006)

geurlain isolence


----------



## Misirie (Oct 12, 2006)

New York -Mary Kate and Ashley

When I saw it in the store, I thought it would smell really childish. But its actually sweet and subtle. Its really great for just shopping or going to school.


----------



## Shaima (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm wearing a perfume that you probably have never heard of it is an arabian perfume called horouf...it has a lovely scent.


----------



## Kristi07 (Oct 13, 2006)

Amber Romance- Victorias Secret.


----------



## luvmylittleboy (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm wearing Omnia right now.


----------



## LaStupenda (Oct 17, 2006)

White Cherry Blossom by Bath and Body Works. I love it! Such a light, feminine scent


----------



## tadzio79 (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm wearing L'eau d'Issey - Issey Miyake


----------



## shams (Oct 17, 2006)

davidoff_ cool water

thats just my normal eau de toillete... when I go to classes


----------



## Mina (Oct 17, 2006)

Eternity CK mix and Gucci


----------



## GuessWho (Oct 17, 2006)

Flower Bomb ^__^


----------



## Kathy (Oct 17, 2006)

Ooooo....I love Cool Water. That's one of my favs. :rockwoot:


----------



## londa70 (Oct 18, 2006)

Rapture by VS


----------



## Minako (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm wearing WOMAN py Puma


----------



## restless (Oct 21, 2006)

chanel nr 5... but it was wrong- I get wild rhinitis and scent smells like my cat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## macvirgin (Oct 21, 2006)

Gucci (the bottle says; eau the parfume II). don't have the box anymore


----------



## Maja (Oct 21, 2006)

Hugo Boss Deep Red :heart:


----------



## Kimmers86 (Oct 21, 2006)

*Right now I am wearing Kimora Lee Simmons-Baby Phat-Goddess. It smells soooo good. I got it on sale, too, which is always a plus!*


----------



## Peacooth (Oct 21, 2006)

Carolina Herrera 212


----------



## xjsbellamias13 (Oct 31, 2006)

Touch of Pink by Lacoste


----------



## leago (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm wearing J'adore-Dior.


----------



## TexasPearl22 (Nov 5, 2006)

_Glamorous by Ralph L_


----------



## beechezz (Nov 5, 2006)

Falling In Love by Philosophy. I just love all Philosophy fragrances.


----------



## miss_belle (Nov 5, 2006)

Ck1

I've always wanted to try falling in love!


----------



## claire20a (Nov 5, 2006)

Armani Mania


----------



## Haylz (Nov 5, 2006)

Flowerbomb - Viktor and Rolf


----------



## Leony (Nov 6, 2006)

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle hair mist.


----------



## love2482 (Nov 7, 2006)

moonlight path - BBW


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 7, 2006)

Live by J.lo


----------



## Leony (Nov 7, 2006)

Not wearing any perfume today.


----------



## MsRikki (Nov 9, 2006)

Right now, I'm testing out Crystal Aura by Avon. I didn't like it right out of the bottle, but it's growing on me.


----------



## girlnextdoor (Nov 9, 2006)

Philosophy - Amazing Grace


----------



## viola (Nov 10, 2006)

im using RALPH LAUREN!!!!


----------



## lariexx00 (Nov 13, 2006)

Ralph by Ralph Lauren &lt;33 Favorite perfume ever!!


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm wearing Burberry London right now.


----------



## missaldaco (Nov 14, 2006)

Love In White by Creed


----------



## cutiepatootie (Nov 14, 2006)

d&amp;g light blue


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm wearing Gap Scent Heaven.


----------



## mlissa (Nov 14, 2006)

I wear Coco Mademoiselle - Chanel. I love this smell.


----------



## Saja (Nov 14, 2006)

Carachel Amor Amor


----------



## ramya_psk (Nov 14, 2006)

i am using jean paul for women its great


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Ralph Lauren "Romance".  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katrosier (Nov 14, 2006)

Envy Me


----------



## pamomma3 (Nov 15, 2006)

fruits and passion-human


----------



## Sendie (Nov 17, 2006)

I've been wearing "Alien" by Thierry Mugler every day since it came out a little over a year ago, but my husband was with me when I was buying the refil the other day and he liked "Angel" better, so now I'm wearing it.


----------



## Cutie_8807 (Nov 28, 2006)

Desire by Victoria Secret--It's amazing!


----------



## LittleMissV (Nov 29, 2006)

I have Pink Happiness on.


----------



## Lyndebe (Nov 29, 2006)

Mary Kay Affection


----------



## magosienne (Nov 29, 2006)

my J'adore (Dior) is almost empty, and I'm using my samples of Very Irresistible Eau de parfum. I don't know what I'll buy next, unless i go back to my favorite, Extravagance d'Amarige (Givenchy).


----------



## MacForMe (Nov 29, 2006)

Caswell-Massey "Lily Of The Valley"


----------



## han (Nov 29, 2006)

today im wearing one from hollister


----------



## Bea (Nov 29, 2006)

Im wearing Dior Addict (the dark blue one). It's my "signature scent", but only because Cacharel no longer make Gloria:frown:


----------



## DC-Cutie (Nov 29, 2006)

my very new Armani Code

most days I alternate between Perry Ellis 360, Creed Spring Flowers or Bulgarian Rose, &amp; Philosophy Amazing Grace


----------



## Estrelinha (Nov 29, 2006)

Bvlgari Rose Essentielle!


----------



## Tote (Nov 29, 2006)

Euphoria by Calvin Klein... I absolutely LOVE it.


----------



## normano04 (Nov 30, 2006)

Escada Pacific Paradise


----------



## grailseeker (Nov 30, 2006)

hii this is my first posting on this forum-it's wonderful!!

Today, I'm wearing a new perfume out in the UK called 'Passion' by Space NK- it's a blend of rose,jasmine and neroli-gorgeous!!:worship:


----------



## Lyndebe (Nov 30, 2006)

Paloma Picasso


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 3, 2006)

Ralph Lauren - Cool


----------



## DivaTai (Dec 4, 2006)

Today it's Vera Wang's Princess


----------



## Mesha.Dub. (Dec 5, 2006)

My Couture Givenchy


----------



## Barbette (Dec 6, 2006)

Coconut oil perfume, I looove it. From the Body Shop.


----------



## yvette104 (Dec 9, 2006)

Amazing Grace by Philosophy!!!


----------



## rejectstar (Dec 9, 2006)

Wellll, I never wear perfume, but I had a little sample vial of FCUK Her in my drawer, and I've been wearing that for the past couple days. Seems to be a hit with the boyfriend... he's been kissing and nuzzling my neck a lot more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hehe.


----------



## kellianne76 (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm wearing Lucky You.


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 9, 2006)

juicy couture!


----------



## princess_20 (Dec 9, 2006)

hypnotic poison by dior


----------



## saramel (Dec 9, 2006)

Planning to wear Fracas tonight to a holiday cocktail party. It's the only floral I'll wear.


----------



## butterflyblue (Dec 14, 2006)

*Today I am wearing Incantu Dreams by Salvatore Ferragamo*!


----------



## hotCAgirl (Dec 14, 2006)

Juicy girls wear the new Juicy Couture perfume....that's what I'm wearing right now.

I was wearing Euphoria by Calvin Klein until a couple of weeks ago:heart: :heart:


----------



## Elisabeth (Dec 15, 2006)

I recently tried all these three......the new perfume from Victoria Beckham

Perles de Lalique..by Lalique

Sicily by Dolce and Gabbana

The one from Victoria Beckham was actually pretty nice smelling..

I mixed it with the new one from Lalique..lol I probably smelled terrible, but I love trying all kinds of perfume,

no matter what.....


----------



## veilchen (Dec 17, 2006)

_Stella_ by Stella McCartney - I love it as it's a pure rose scent. I also got her_ Stella in Two_, which is so wonderfully floral as well (emphasis on peony for the bottled perfume, amber for the solid one).


----------



## FeverDream (Dec 17, 2006)

Oh gosh...Lacoste Touch of Pink. It's making me unfaithful to my beloved Masaki Matsushima Mintea!!


----------



## SwtValina (Dec 18, 2006)

Desire by Victoria's Secret


----------



## Jessica (Dec 18, 2006)

It's discontinued (thank god for e-bay) but I love Givenchy's Hot Couture


----------



## msfashionista (Dec 18, 2006)

Today I was wearing Donna Karan Cashmere Mist-it smell sooo good!


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 18, 2006)

DKNY - Be Delicious


----------



## gizzysmom (Dec 18, 2006)

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle......:rockwoot:


----------



## lummerz (Dec 19, 2006)

Sunflowers by Elizabeth Arden. First perfume I ever bought in my life and the last perfume i'll die with. The first time I bought it, it was for my first date. I constantly get compliments on how wonderful i smell and it goes with my body chemistry all too well.

I have tried literally hundreds of fragrances and none of them compares to my Sunflowers. &lt;LOVE&gt;


----------



## Miss World (Dec 19, 2006)

Escada Sentiment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nehcterg (Dec 19, 2006)

Escada Island Kiss


----------



## ~*PrInCeSs*~ (Dec 19, 2006)

Kenneth Cole Black for women... i m sooo in love with it.. :-D


----------



## DecemberBelle (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm wearing BBW Warm Vanilla Sugar EDT


----------



## msfashionista (Dec 21, 2006)

today im wearing no 5


----------



## Issunka_html (Dec 21, 2006)

Moschino I love love


----------



## elizabeththe (Dec 22, 2006)

Chanel no. 5


----------



## AnnaBelle (Dec 22, 2006)

Curious by Britney Spears. I was wearing Fantasy last week. I don't care much for Britney, but her perfume smells really good! lol


----------



## Imaginatrix (Dec 23, 2006)

Thierry Mugler Alien.


----------



## reginaalear (Dec 23, 2006)

I'm wearing Estee Lauder Pleasures Exotic!


----------



## kaileekisses (Dec 23, 2006)

Paris Hilton Heiress. Yummy.


----------



## itzmarylicious (Dec 23, 2006)

hanae mori! its awesome


----------



## magosienne (Dec 23, 2006)

Very IrrÃ©sistible Eau de parfum Givenchy, waiting for my Noa perle.


----------



## kkim (Dec 23, 2006)

christian dior "j'adore"


----------



## bkramer947 (Dec 25, 2006)

Pink Sugar dupe by Suds and Light- yummmmmy


----------



## kaileekisses (Dec 25, 2006)

CK Euphoria


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 26, 2006)

Pure Poison- sprayed it at the mall  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## girlnextdoor (Dec 26, 2006)

Blvgari Blv


----------



## magosienne (Dec 27, 2006)

Noa Perle, Cacharel. reminds me a bit of Estee Lauder Beyond Paradise.


----------



## natalierb (Dec 28, 2006)

Island by Michael Kors. I love it!


----------



## Mina (Dec 28, 2006)

Avon, Rare gold


----------



## bballet806 (Dec 30, 2006)

right now i am wearing gucci envy me , but i just got 2 new perfumes for christmas, betsey johnson and juicy


----------



## emmiiliiee (Jan 1, 2007)

Miracle - Lancome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Maycoco (Jan 1, 2007)

Dolce Vita by Christian Dior or Happy by Clinique and for the evening Jungle by Kenzo!!


----------



## KatJ (Jan 2, 2007)

i'm wearing curious by britney right now, i just love it so much. its funny though cuz i got a knockoff a few months ago and my husband likes it better than the real thing.


----------



## Mina (Jan 3, 2007)

Este Lauder - Love &amp; Beautiful


----------



## NatalieRose (Jan 4, 2007)

britney spears' Curious


----------



## Maja (Jan 4, 2007)

Hugo Boss Deep Red


----------



## LittleMissV (Jan 5, 2007)

pink sugar


----------



## Bea (Jan 5, 2007)

Paris Hilton Heiress! Get so many compliments when i wear this. It just smells soooo good


----------



## Lorann10 (Jan 6, 2007)

Lucky Number 6


----------



## stolenbaby (Jan 6, 2007)

MMS Fresh Sugar Cane-this is a dupe of Fresh Sugar

Here is the description

Sparkling citrus notes including bergamot and Brazilian sweet oranges, a flirtatious floral middle with white lily, heliotrope and petitgrain, gives way to the succulent embrace of the amber, caramel and vanilla base. This is a spot on dupe of Fresh Sugar from Fresh! Bottom Line: Pretty Darn Amazing!


----------



## michal_cohen (Jan 6, 2007)

puzzle by coty


----------



## NYScentsofSTyle (Jan 20, 2007)

Amor Amor by cacharel- I didn't think it was my type of scent at first until someone sprayed me with it and I came home and couldn't stop smelling my wrist. It smells really sexy.


----------



## jessiej78 (Jan 20, 2007)

Jovan Vanilla Musk- Love it!!


----------



## Maja (Jan 22, 2007)

Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## SarahAnn (Jan 23, 2007)

Missoni ... I'm addicted.


----------



## MandyPandy (Jan 23, 2007)

Anna Sui "Secret Wish"

Just bought it on Friday

Smells kind of lemony


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 24, 2007)

Britney Spears-- Fantasy


----------



## bbprincess2147 (Jan 24, 2007)

Bath and Body Works: Cotton Blossom


----------



## jeansguyokc (Jan 24, 2007)

Velocity for men


----------



## -Missy L- (Jan 24, 2007)

Lacoste - Touch of Pink


----------



## brownubia (Jan 24, 2007)

Dior- Miss Cherie

Britney Spears- In Control

Angel

Baby Phat-Goddess

I could go on...I am a perfume junkie!


----------



## la_moni (Jan 24, 2007)

DKNY Be Delicious


----------



## tann (Jan 25, 2007)

I like Happy by clinique


----------



## Sarah84 (Jan 25, 2007)

im currently not wearing any perfume


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 25, 2007)

Gap So Pink


----------



## airkisses (Jan 26, 2007)

Stella McCartney :heart:


----------



## togal (Jan 26, 2007)

Floris Zinnia


----------



## farris2 (Jan 26, 2007)

Spa Sugar by BeautiControl


----------



## makeup_obsessed (Jan 26, 2007)

Curious by Britney Spears!


----------



## kaileekisses (Jan 27, 2007)

Britney Spears Midnight Fantasy


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 27, 2007)

I either wear gucci II or miss dior - cherie. I'm wearing Miss Dior at the mo


----------



## queenkimie (Jan 27, 2007)

Affection! it's not too girly and has pink peppercorns.... I just love it.


----------



## MissXXXrae (Mar 10, 2007)

escada magnetism mmm so good! i love escada go to sephora and take a scent test!


----------



## Gvieve (Mar 10, 2007)

Gucci Rush


----------



## TheJadedDiary (Mar 10, 2007)

With Love

Hilary Duff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne (Mar 10, 2007)

noa perle, Cacharel :inlove3:


----------



## blackmettalic (Mar 10, 2007)

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## Karen_B (Mar 10, 2007)

Givenchy - Only


----------



## Dubsbelle (Mar 10, 2007)

Paris Hilton edp


----------



## MissLovely (Mar 11, 2007)

I've never smelt such a great perfume, the one my older brother got me for celebration as a gift.

So Pretty by Cartier.


----------



## nehcterg (Mar 11, 2007)

The OC for Her

its kinda cheesy but it smells exactly like Escada Island Kiss, and is way cheaper.


----------



## igor (Mar 11, 2007)

Marine de Bourbon`s "Princess". The scent is very gentle and yet very sensual and feminine.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 11, 2007)

Organza Givenchy. i loooove the 2005 version, but it's so expensive (i think about 90â‚¬ the bottle). i asked for samples, lol, i think i have 3 right now.

it's a perfect fragrance for summer ^^.

i'm confused, though, i can't find my Extravagance d'amarige at sephora :scared: that's my favorite perfume from Givenchy.


----------



## Orena (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm wearing a tiny dab of Dinner by Bobo


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Mar 11, 2007)

Shalimar by Guerlein


----------



## sian124 (Mar 11, 2007)

Benefit's Maybe Baby.


----------



## katana (Mar 11, 2007)

Today...Jlo Glow LOL


----------



## lucky_se7en (Mar 12, 2007)

right now i'm wearing Dior's Poisn ^^


----------



## erinhelley (Mar 13, 2007)

Gotta love Betsey Johnson!


----------



## suzukigirl (Mar 13, 2007)

Britney Spears, Fantasy!!!!!!!! My favorite, I get complements all the time.


----------



## nehcterg (Mar 13, 2007)

Victoria's Secret Dream Angels Heavenly


----------



## AngelaGM (Mar 13, 2007)

Tribu. This is a spicy oriental type of scent. And it is so 80's


----------



## katana (Mar 13, 2007)

Fantasy by Britney Spears


----------



## rtbyday (Mar 13, 2007)

White Witch - it's this spicy warm exotic scent we found in the carribean on our honeymoon cruise. It just makes you feel seductive and powerful!


----------



## tigrisjasmine (Mar 13, 2007)

Max Mara

Top notes include, ctirus, ginger and plant sap, then blend off into lily, magnolia and orchid. Finishing off with musk, sugar cane and wood.







:luv:


----------



## shimmerE (Mar 13, 2007)

Mark Jacobs.... i love it!


----------



## magosienne (Mar 13, 2007)

i'm finishing my sample of Ultraviolet (Paco Rabanne). nice, but that's not my favorite.


----------



## monday (Mar 13, 2007)

GAP Heaven Body Spray

(very light &amp; fresh floral fragrance)


----------



## Gvieve (Mar 13, 2007)

Baby Graces dupe by Milan minerals


----------



## magosienne (Mar 16, 2007)

CKin2U for men. i got a sample at sephora, and might buy it.


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 16, 2007)

Lancome Hypnose


----------



## andom (Mar 16, 2007)

I am wearing a perfume from Armani . I love it!


----------



## fliq (Mar 19, 2007)

britneys curious


----------



## Aprill (Mar 19, 2007)

juicy Coture


----------



## magosienne (Mar 19, 2007)

L'eau d'Issey for women Issey Miyake (i smelled his new perfume, and it rocks !)


----------



## roguewench (Mar 25, 2007)

Amazing Grace by Philosophy :-D


----------



## dcole710 (Mar 25, 2007)

dior pure poison. not a daytime scent i know


----------



## Dee_Vine (Mar 25, 2007)

At the moment it's Chance by Chanel.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 26, 2007)

CKIN2U for men. mmmmmm !!!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Dee_Vine (Mar 26, 2007)

Today it's Vera Wang's Princess.


----------



## tipsytopsy (Mar 27, 2007)

lovely by sarah jessica parker


----------



## carljr_2002 (Mar 28, 2007)

Prada..I need something more Springy... :satisfied:


----------



## badbadgirl (Mar 28, 2007)

Dior Pure Poison


----------



## Aprill (Mar 28, 2007)

MIchael Kors Hawaii


----------



## mkmksk (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm wearing Philosophy's Amazing Grace. Its a new one for me. It makes me feel so "pretty" and "girly". Just love it.


----------



## kittenmittens (Mar 28, 2007)

Lily Angel by Thierry Mugler. it's a bit more floral than the regular Angel - I love it!


----------



## xsamx89x (Mar 28, 2007)

Lou Lou by cacharel


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm wearing Soul by Curve and I looooove it.


----------



## cracka (Mar 28, 2007)

I am wearing Elizabeth Arden Green Tea


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Mar 28, 2007)

Chance by Chanel


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 28, 2007)

i've been wearing givenchy's very irresistible (eau de parfum) so much lately :heart:


----------



## Bea (Mar 28, 2007)

Live by JLo. Just bought that and Glow today. I'm liking it Nice and light for spring, but still sexy!


----------



## CoverGirl (Mar 29, 2007)

Lolita Lempicka. It's one of my most favorite perfumes.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 29, 2007)

guess what...CKIN2U again ! i should ask for it for my birthday lol. hmm, though my mom already bought some perfume for christmas.


----------



## Barbette (Mar 29, 2007)

Joop's self titled scent


----------



## kaileekisses (Mar 30, 2007)

CKin2u for women. it's so pretty.


----------



## Dee_Vine (Mar 30, 2007)

CK's Euphoria.

PS Lolita Lempicka is one of my faves too! I ADORE the bottle.


----------



## emily (Mar 30, 2007)

Philosphy's Falling in Love  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aprill (Mar 30, 2007)

Juicy Coture again


----------



## magosienne (Mar 30, 2007)

Noa Perle from Cacharel, i'm out of CKIN2U.


----------



## Dee_Vine (Mar 30, 2007)

Today it's Lolita Lempicka.


----------



## Aquilah (Mar 30, 2007)

Philosophy Falling in Love... My new fave which has replaced Burberry Tender Touch LOL!


----------



## Gina Martins (Mar 30, 2007)

Love in Paris.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 31, 2007)

LOL !!


----------



## AngelaGM (Mar 31, 2007)

3/31/07

I am wearing Gucci Envy=)


----------



## magosienne (Apr 1, 2007)

Noa Perle, Cacharel


----------



## linda46125 (Apr 1, 2007)

ghost cherish x


----------



## roguewench (Apr 1, 2007)

:rockwoot: Amazing grace!!, but that Demeter Chocolate Covered Cherries sounds like something I'm gonna have to check out.


----------



## brewgrl (Apr 2, 2007)

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## tinktink22 (Apr 2, 2007)

gap so pink


----------



## selene (Apr 2, 2007)

"Fresh Breeze" Perfumed Oil

(Bought at http://www.tickledpinkscentsations.com) :brsh:


----------



## Michee (Apr 3, 2007)

Secret Crush VS


----------



## arin (Apr 4, 2007)

Fragile -Jean Paul Gaultier.

There is just something about this perfume. I love it.

The odd thing is, my baby nieces, they pay more attention to me when I wear fragile.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 4, 2007)

CKIN2U for men - i told you i'm lovin' it !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Apr 4, 2007)

Soul by Curve


----------



## claudiambdmelo (Apr 4, 2007)

Kenneth Cole Reaction


----------



## bCreative (Apr 6, 2007)

Dior Addict 2


----------



## Venezia (Apr 7, 2007)

Good old fashioned Eternity.

Always trying out the latest, always coming back to Eternity!


----------



## tx_mom (Apr 7, 2007)

Eternity


----------



## magosienne (Apr 7, 2007)

CKIN2U for men, a strange mix though, because i applied it just after my deodorant and i'm finishing a bomb of papaya deodorant from Ushuaia. luckily the papaya smell doesn't stay.


----------



## dsbeautique (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm wearing morgan which was a christmas pressie and havnt got much left!


----------



## Midnight Blue (Apr 8, 2007)

Hot Couture by Givenchy


----------



## pwincess_Kayla (Apr 8, 2007)

Dior pure poison


----------



## magosienne (Apr 8, 2007)

i love pure poison, my mom has a bottle.

i'm wearing CKIN2U for women. the smell is okay, but i think i still prefer the men version.


----------



## bCreative (Apr 8, 2007)

Addict 2


----------



## Aprill (Apr 8, 2007)

Jadore


----------



## babycoconut (Apr 9, 2007)

Jadore


----------



## magosienne (Apr 10, 2007)

^^ i love that perfume

Cher Michel Klein (le club des crÃ©ateurs de beautÃ©)


----------



## msctp (Apr 10, 2007)

Miracle &amp; Euphoria


----------



## CubNan (Apr 10, 2007)

Beautiful.


----------



## GuessWho (Apr 11, 2007)

Jadore..


----------



## bighairbigshoes (Apr 11, 2007)

I wear Gaultier Classique most days. I love it so much. But I also love Dior Hypnotic Poison, this has a very positive effect on most men I meet!!!


----------



## lilly78 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hugo Boss Deep red  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## paurasmith (Apr 15, 2007)

Victoria Secret Mood Ripe

[ifig - orris - caramel - cashmere woods[/i]

got it for like $10 when they were having a huge sale. . .


----------



## magosienne (Apr 15, 2007)

Noa perle cacharel, combined with my granada shower gel.


----------



## dismalspectre (Apr 16, 2007)

Jailbait from Black Phoenix Alchemy. I *love* their perfumes, they're a bit different than what you normally find in stores.

Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab: Potions, Perfumes, and Esoteric Brews


----------



## magosienne (Apr 16, 2007)

CKIN2U for women. i actually like it, so i don't know which one to buy between the two versions.


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm wearing Curve Wave


----------



## Jinjer (Apr 16, 2007)

Aqua di Gio


----------



## KaThEa (Apr 16, 2007)

DKNY Be delicious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katnahat (Apr 16, 2007)

The most beautiful perfume! I would never wear anything else (in perfumes, I wear body sprays too).







*This fragrance NOA was created by Cacharel in 1998. This scent is classified as a gentle floral fragrance. This lovely fragrance contains blends of white musk, white peony and flower blooms.*


----------



## han (Apr 16, 2007)

Dior pure poison


----------



## Humeira (Apr 16, 2007)

Dolce &amp; Gabbana Light Blue


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 18, 2007)

Chance by Chanel - One of my absolute favorites.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 24, 2007)

Armani Code for men. i know, but just love the fragrance, and i'm sure i'm not the only one thinking men's perfumes are sometimes smelling better than the women's version.


----------



## andom (Apr 24, 2007)

I use Armani perfume for women.


----------



## _natty (Apr 24, 2007)

John Paul Gaultier Classique


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Apr 24, 2007)

Curve Soul


----------



## sweetstax3 (Apr 24, 2007)

Escada's Rockin Rio.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Apr 24, 2007)

Im wearing Escada Magnetism

Oh yeah! My boyfriend wears Armani Black Code, and omg it gets me going. I love it so much. I often spray it on myself too. I buy it for him everytime he runs out just beause *I* love it so much. I also sometimes spray his Abercrombie Fierce or Tommy Summer on myself too.


----------



## linicolef (Apr 24, 2007)

I am currently wearing a mixture of Body and Blossoming Romance body spray..

both by Victoria's Secret. Then I have on Tresseme (sp?) aerosol hairspray.. I Like that smell mega tons!


----------



## Ashlee (Apr 24, 2007)

I am wearing maybe baby by Benefit...AMAZING!!!! I have gotten a lot of compliments on this one, i will never stop wearing it!!!


----------



## krazmomx3 (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm wearing Lolita Lempicka. My HG fragrance! My DH loves it when I wear it!


----------



## CubNan (Apr 24, 2007)

Chanel 5, my latest HG.


----------



## robinkrug (Apr 26, 2007)

:marchmellow: Thierry Mugler's Angel -- i just keep comiing back to it!


----------



## magosienne (Apr 26, 2007)

:rotfl: :add_wegbrech:

well, i'm sorry, but i can't stand this one. i prefer this one actually  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Noa Perle

peony, kumquat, orange blossom, hazelnut tree blossom.


----------



## GuessWho (Apr 26, 2007)

COCO Mademoiselle from Chanel... my favorite fragrance, if I change to other ones I just keep going back to it...I just love it


----------



## juniperstar (Apr 26, 2007)

Fresh Pink Jasmine =)


----------



## cintamay (Apr 29, 2007)

YSL baby doll


----------



## Sum (Apr 29, 2007)

Magnetism, Escada


----------



## MindySue (Apr 29, 2007)

my own lovely scent..lol


----------



## magosienne (Apr 29, 2007)

CKIN2U for women (Calvin Klein)


----------



## AngelaGM (Apr 29, 2007)

I am wearing GAP So Pink=)


----------



## igor (Apr 29, 2007)

Clinique Happy Heart


----------



## cotton_candy (Apr 29, 2007)

Chanel. the new Chance


----------



## aykay (May 5, 2007)

Be Delicious by DKNY. Yummy!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (May 5, 2007)

Chance by Chanel


----------



## farris2 (May 11, 2007)

Spa Sugar (BeautiControl)


----------



## RachaelMarie (May 11, 2007)

Rock In Rose by Valentino


----------



## salsabeela (May 11, 2007)

Gucci Rush 2

Strong yet sexy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marylou (May 11, 2007)

Gucci Envy Me 2


----------



## leftcutsright (May 13, 2007)

DKNY Be Delicious, the red one


----------



## kaylin_marie (May 13, 2007)

Rockin Rio!


----------



## disjointed (May 13, 2007)

Right now, I'm wearing Burberry...

- top notes: blackcurrant, bergamot, green apple and tagete.

- heart notes: cedarwood, jasmine, moss and sandalwood.

- dry down notes: musk and vanilla.


----------



## cintamay (May 14, 2007)

gucci envy


----------



## chameleonmary (May 14, 2007)

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## hushabye (May 14, 2007)

Hanae Mori butterfly


----------



## MissOli (May 14, 2007)

Elizabeth Arden Provocative


----------



## HelloChristi (May 14, 2007)

I have become RE-introduced to Davidoff Cool Water for her.For some reason it smells so good to me lately.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also love Black by Kenneth Cole for her.(and him)


----------



## makupaddict (May 16, 2007)

Armani- Code!

Smells awesome!


----------



## fillmore (May 17, 2007)

am wearing Aveda chaka. can't get it anymore so I don't know what to do once the bottle is gone.....:tocktock: :


----------



## clwkerric (May 17, 2007)

Dior - Miss Dior Cherie

YUMMMMY!!! I LOVE IT!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mahrisa (May 17, 2007)

puma - woman


----------



## maryfitz24 (May 18, 2007)

Clinique Happy


----------



## xEdenx (May 18, 2007)

Haute Couture by Givenchy this morning..

Fantasy by Britney Spears this afternoon..


----------



## farris2 (May 19, 2007)

BeautiControl Spa Brown Sugar


----------



## southcitybabe (May 19, 2007)

Britney spears curious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SILVERSTAR (May 19, 2007)

escada-pacific paradise


----------



## raineywife (May 19, 2007)

*versace crystal noir*


----------



## rocslocs (May 20, 2007)

wearing chance by chanel at the moment


----------



## HelloChristi (May 20, 2007)

I just bought Strawberry fizz Beauty Rush lotion and body spray from Victoria Secret and it DOES NOT deliver.The lotion is very moisturizing but it smells funny on as does the spray.Not like strawberries!!!! So I think i may take it back and get something else.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emily_3383 (May 20, 2007)

allure by chanel. It smells nice after a while. lol


----------



## bronze_chiqz (May 20, 2007)

Loewe small purple round bottle


----------



## Hecate (May 20, 2007)

Tocadilly from Rochas, it's not my fav perfume, but it has a sentimental value.


----------



## viverr (May 20, 2007)

i'm wearing a Perfumed body lotion, does that count? it's (i think) romance by victoria's secret.


----------



## crazychic (May 20, 2007)

Christian Dior Hypnotic Poison... one of my favorites  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katebug48 (May 23, 2007)

Cool Water Woman


----------



## amymarie (May 24, 2007)

Heiress by Paris Hilton


----------

